# Longview, Texas



## atcnick (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello,

Joined the site not long ago.  I'm a member of several bbq forums but this one seems to be by far this biggest!!  I enjoy smoking and grilling and now I'm wanting to get in touch with my Polish roots and try my hand at sausage making.  

I live in Longview, Texas.  Originally from Houston.  Im 31 years old, married, have a lil 16 month old boy and another one due in July.  I've been grilling since I was a teenager.  I've been smoking about 4 or 5 years now.  I just bought a new Weber Performer and I also own a 22.5" Weber kettle, a smokey joe and an 18" WSM.

I look forward to many hours of reading til my eyes bleed!!


----------



## bullitt (Jan 10, 2010)

My wife is Polish. Her mother taught us how to make sausage. You can not beat homemade Polish sausage. It is the bomb on the grill or smoked. We have a hand crank grinder/stuffer that belonged to her grandmother. We have a friend that is also of Polish decent, and we get together from time to time and have a sausage stuffing beer fest. The hardest thing is to find some one to grind pork for you. Most retail meat counters will not grind pork for you. I have had the most success finding local butchers that process deer meat to grind my pork.


----------



## meateater (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 10, 2010)

You have come to the right place.


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Jan 10, 2010)

I lived in Longview for a short time in 1975. I was attending LeTourneau College. There was an awesome BBQ shack back then called "Bodacious BBQ" Hope it is still there


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Nick.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

How to post Qview to Forum:

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## treegje (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Nick,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2010)

First off welcome Atcnick to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## john3198 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome, Nick. These folks have a ton of knowledge and share it willingly. Gerat hobby as well as a way to fix dinner.


----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Nice to have you onboard.


----------



## atcnick (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  I appreciate it!!



Yup, Bodacious is still here.  It's a chain now.  They're all over east Texas.  I love their sauce!


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 10, 2010)

Howdy. Are you ATCNICK on 2COOL? There's a couple of us 2C'ers over here.


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Nick, I am from Lake Charles,LA not too far from you... I am learning alot... When I started grilling we were having to dig a hole in the ground for our pit... But, I have since then upgraded a wholelot...


----------



## atcnick (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup thats me!  Small world!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm Brew over there. TXBigred is here too. Might be a few others too.


----------



## warthog (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## triplebq (Jan 12, 2010)

*Welcome to SMF .. are you a LOBO's fan ?*


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello Nick, and welcome to the SMF. Sounds as if you're ready to rock, so hang on as it's going to get even better.


----------

